# Misa Campo vs. Leah Dizon



## Arterial (May 24, 2011)

Which one would you prefer?

*Misa Campo*






*vs*

*Leah Dizon*


----------



## ArkaneDemon (May 24, 2011)

Both. At the same time.


----------



## signalgrey (May 24, 2011)

Leah Dizon is really popular in Japan


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 24, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> Leah Dizon is really popular in Japan


Looking at her facial features/structure, that's not surprising in the least.


----------



## Arterial (May 24, 2011)

*Leah Dizon* (born September 24, 1986) is an American-born _gaijin tarento_, singer, and model in Japan.[2] Born and raised in Las Vegas, Nevada, she moved to Tokyo, Japan, in 2006 to pursue an entertainment career and made her recording debut on Victor Entertainment later that same year.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 24, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> Leah Dizon is really popular in Japan


 
She's also of Filippino/Chinese descent (father side) so it's a plus for us beautiful people.

EDIT: And she sings so another few more points.

EDIT 2: Misa Campo is half Filippino too. Dude what's with the hots for the Filos?


----------



## Jontain (May 24, 2011)

my rock would like to smash them both.....


----------



## signalgrey (May 24, 2011)

she had a fleeting moment of popularity here, i dont think shes anything to write home about personally.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 24, 2011)

Misa Campo is ridiculously fucking hot.


----------



## Psychobuddy (May 24, 2011)

Leah Dizon...

Edit: Who is apparently loosing.


----------



## avenger (May 24, 2011)

Damn I got a semi at work.


----------



## WickedSymphony (May 24, 2011)

I believe I just found my "date" for Friday night.


----------



## The Somberlain (May 24, 2011)

Leah: I suppose I like big round eyes.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 24, 2011)

Let's have some more win here, shall we?


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (May 24, 2011)

This thread is WAY more appropriately normal than those weird asian-tranny-guys-with-makeup-threads that pop up on here.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 24, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> This thread is WAY more appropriately normal than those weird asian-tranny-guys-with-makeup-threads that pop up on here.



What, you didn't know? These lovelies both have cacks.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (May 24, 2011)

TomAwesome said:


> What, you didn't know? These lovelies both have cacks.


 
If they do, I will never look at another asian 'woman' the same ever again.


----------



## Blind Theory (May 24, 2011)

I would prefer to have both...but if I must choose one then I choose Misa...


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (May 24, 2011)

Insackclothandashes said:


> I would prefer to have both...but if I must choose one then I choose Misa...


 

Of course you do, she has those "nayle me ryte nao" eyes

the other chick looks a little worried/innocent, which im sure makes her even more attractive to some.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 24, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Of course you do, she has those "nayle me ryte nao" eyes



It ain't just the eyes that scream "nayle me ryte nao" 

Fucking hell, she's hot.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 24, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> This thread is WAY more appropriately normal than those weird asian-tranny-guys-with-makeup-threads that pop up on here.


I'm not allowed to love both?


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (May 24, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> I'm not allowed to love both?


 
hey dude, of course you are! 

some people love staring at car wrecks, too


----------



## Skyblue (May 24, 2011)

Mmm, I guess miss Campo if I had to choose. Leah has some in her face that slightly bothers me... something about the facial structure, dunno really. nothing really important, really =P 

But of course, I'm only willing to give a final answer after a night with each. Did I say night? I meant a week.


----------



## heretic (May 24, 2011)

The first one.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 24, 2011)

30/6


----------



## Deadnightshade (May 24, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> I'm not allowed to love both?


----------



## ArkaneDemon (May 24, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> 30/6



Is that the time signature Meshuggah is using on their new album?


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 24, 2011)

ArkaneDemon said:


> Is that the time signature Meshuggah is using on their new album?



Yes, interspersed with 69/42 and 3.142/19.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (May 24, 2011)

My phone speaks for me:


----------



## Randy (May 24, 2011)

Alright folks, you know there's no way I can allow this thread to survive. 

Despite that, I'm thanking it anyway because... well, yeah.


----------

